# wide bands



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello,
i have a typical cheap chinese slingshot, which has the width of the fork officially 20 mm, but probably the bands are around 22mm, for now I'm training with 20 mm bands, but I want to switch to 25mm in the future, can I assume such bands for this slingshot, nothing will not happen as the rubber will protrude slightly behind the support, or is there a trick to make it possible to wear wider bands?
Cheers


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Fold the bands on the end to accommodate the width of the fork tips

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I fold and tie mine with the crease to the inside.


----------



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

thanks for the answers, here I found a guy shooting with too wide bands, does such an assumption make sense?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looking at the video I don't think what he's doing is dangerous at all. As long as the corners and edges of the fork are not going to rip or damage your bands I don't see any issue other than a minor loss of energy.

Cheers


----------



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

Wouldn't the band narrow enough to be supported fully by the fork once the band gets drawn back anyway?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Rockstar said:


> Wouldn't the band narrow enough to be supported fully by the fork once the band gets drawn back anyway?


It does if it's cut and placed just right. I make mine 1/16"+ over on each side of the fork and it draws back perfectly over or around the complete width of the fork.


----------

